# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Fernando Saldaña

## Magnano

Aprovecho la ocasión para matar dos pájaros de un tiro, una entrevista a un mago admirado por todos los usuarios de este foro y la inauguración de mi nuevo blog.

¡ESPERO QUE OS GUSTE!


Fernando Saldaña « Bitácora de Sin Seg

----------


## Pulgas

Muchas gracias, Dani.
Teno ganas de conocer al tal Fernando Saldaña, ése. Aunque tiene una pinta de chulo...

----------


## Magnano

Gracias a ti por tu tiempo  :Smile1:

----------


## magicfelipe

Interesante.
Siempre es agradable para el intelecto conocer, aunque sea través de las palabras de una entrevista, a quien yo solo conocía por el nick de un foro. 
El blog pinta para bien!

----------


## b12jose

Mil gracias a los dos, por dejadnos compartir este ratito de lectura.

----------


## kalandraka

Interesante entrevista.
Muchas gracias por compartirla.
Tiene muy buena pinta el nuevo blog.
Saludos

----------


## Ritxi

Muy bien Dani, cada vez te lo curras más  :Cool:

----------


## MagDani

Muy buena entrevista, gracias Dani

----------


## Iban

Acostumbro a hablar bien de la gente; porque para hablar mal, es mejor callarse y hacerse el despistado. Pero hay veces que es de justicia, y que las alabanzas, lejos de resultar excesivas, se quedan cortas. Si tuviese que elegir una sola cosa que agradecer al foro (que, en realidad, son muchas), es haber podido conocer a Fernando. Todo lo que tiene de feo, lo tiene de genio. Deberían cobrar entradas para ir a conocer a Fernando (la persona): sería un éxito absoluto.

----------


## MrTrucado

Me ha encantado, nos has acercado un poco más la persona de Fernando, ese gran pozo de sabiduria, gracias por ello, no tengo el placer de conocerle pero el reirse de uno mismo como hace en la entrevista, ya dice mucho de él como persona, no se porque, pero como en aquel anuncio, debe de ganar en las distancias cortas, Grande Fernando!!!

----------


## renard

Que bueno me encantan tus entrevistas bueno solo he leido 2 jeje,yo a Fernando tenia muchas ganas de conocerle en persona y despues de esta entrevista tengo mas ganas todavia.
un abrazo

----------


## palma50

Que bonito, lograr vivir de lo que te hace sentir vivo...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Fernando... no tengo más que buenas palabras para él. Además de haberme enseñado lecciones muy muy muy importantes, me hizo cambiar el chip en su momento, y gracias a él (y a muchos otros) me ayudaron a corregir algunas cositas de bulto (otras muchísimas... siguen ahí jeje). 

Este hombre no me inspira otra cosa que respeto, y conocimiento. Un grande, cuya humildad lo hace aún más grande.

Gracias Dani por compartir esta entrevista, y gracias Fernando, por compartir lo que sabes.

----------


## Pulgas

¡¡¡Qué decepción os vais a llevar muchos cuando me conozcáis en persona!!!

----------


## MagDani

No sea tan modesto, que los que tenemos el placer de conocerte de echamos de menos cuando no te vemos.

PD. Fernando ¿leíste mi mail?

----------


## Ritxi

Tampoco os paseís... ¡que el elogio debilita!  :001 005:

----------


## MagDani

Ritxi lo que psas es que eres un celoso, pero a ti también te he echado mucho de menos en el encuentro de Miranda.... :O10:

----------


## Ritxi

> Ritxi lo que psas es que eres un celoso, :


¿Se ha notado mucho?  :Oops: 

Entonces, diré una cosita buena... es de las pocas personas que sabe escuchar

----------


## arahan70

Excelente entrevista, cortita, pero de contenido firme. No tengo mucho tiempo de conocer a Fernando, (y sólo por lo que leo de sus participaciones en el foro). Se antoja conocerlo en persona, y quienes tengan esa suerte...envidia de la buena.jaja desde el otro lado del charco. Saber un poco más de Fernando, de donde proviene y como ve su vida y la de sus personajes, me h dejado una buena sensación. Envidio egoístamente a los que tienen el gusto de conocerlo en persona porque me imagino una cátedra cada que se platica de magia o de ideas para presentar, en ambiente de una plática de amigos, tomando una taza de café y hablando de temas diversos pero afines a la magia. En fin, gracias por entrevistarlo y dejar ver un poco mas de Fernando.

----------


## MagDani

IMG_20111112_195543.jpg

Toma Toma pastillas de goma.

Fijaros si me pongo contento al verle que me ilumino por detrás solo por estar con el.

----------


## lossar

Dani, quizás te ilumines con su presencia, pero esa sonrisita picarona creo que tiene mas que ver con la mano que no se le ve a Fernando  que por otra cosa.

He intentado buscar algún aspecto negativo de Fernando, mas que nada para compensar tanto elogio pero no lo he encontrado.

Sólo os aviso de una cosa, engancha. 

Gracias Fernando por tu amistad

----------

